# Sure would like to hear some soundfiles



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jul 6, 2013)

From all you turkey pot call makers....:no dice. more please:


----------



## myingling (Jul 7, 2013)

Here is sound on one of my copper calls 

Where is your sound files ????/

click pic 

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/th_SDV_0476_zps57a2c224.jpg


http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3918_zps4865eb27.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3913_zpsb8e8b432.jpg


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jul 8, 2013)

> Where is your sound files ????/



Here is a ceramic...over glass.


----------



## RW Mackey (Jul 8, 2013)

Sound files, you gotta be kidding. I can barely figure out how to post a picture.
:wacko1:

Roy


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jul 8, 2013)

RW Mackey said:


> Sound files, you gotta be kidding. I can barely figure out how to post a picture.
> :wacko1:
> 
> Roy



oh Geez....any 4 yr old can show you how


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 8, 2013)

If I can find some time to do a video, I'll let ya hear the ones I have. Including this one made by Final Strut for me...

http://i.Rule #2/vO70ql.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/BTkdfl.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/YUecol.jpg


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 8, 2013)

I need to take better pics of it, now that I have a good camera. 
:wacko1:


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jul 8, 2013)

A spalted poplar...glass over glass


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jul 8, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> I need to take better pics of it, now that I have a good camera.
> :wacko1:



Hey...this is the no sound no pic thread :fit:

LOL...it is gorgeous


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jul 9, 2013)

Sapele pot...

Good ol' slate over glass


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 9, 2013)

These just make my heart happy... I have listened over and over. I know nobody asked, but turkey cal;ling is always about braggin rights. 
So far I have to give first place to Mike (Myingling) and his 3" Copper over glass and second to Wayne (FloridaQuackerGame Calls) Poplar glass over glass. Call makers I think you have been challenged !
Scott


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jul 10, 2013)

The voicing Mike chooses for that call does sound good. Lets hear some besides ours.....come on.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 10, 2013)

Darn it man. Challenge accepted. I really need to do this tonight........as soon as I get home.....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 10, 2013)

OK, My video is now loading up to youtube. It says it'll be done in 10 minutes. It's a lil long, only cuz I'm using all 3 of calls in it. Only one custom, and the other 2 are store bought junk....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jul 10, 2013)

...and I really like that cactus muted sound.


----------



## myingling (Jul 21, 2013)

All good sounding calls that's whats nice as for the custom side as most make calls that sound good to each persons ear and take your pick (lets hear some more )

I make lots of sound files for calls as lots people like to hear a call before buying 

click pic 

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/th_SDV_0489_zps8db73dd6.jpg


click pic
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/th_SDV_0488_zps1281c044.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4044_zps91cfea5d.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4030_zps3899104d.jpg


----------

